# Todd's first Snow!!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

These pictures don't really show how much little Todders loves the snow...I've gotta get a better camera..lol
He was being a little Bulldozer and plowing his way through the drifts. ound: Gotta love him. :biggrin1:
He's sitting by the front door whining because I made him come inside.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

He looks adorable in his winter jacket. Isn't this snow wild! We got a few more inches last night too. Rocky loves the snow. I know exactly what you're saying - plowing his nose throug the snow. It's so fun to watch them.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics! he's just so stinkin' cute. i think i need a short hair hav!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We've got about 6-8 inches up here! Tucker is fascinated by it and wants to play--he leaps like a bunny in it. But, then I had to spend 20 minutes with a hair drier on him, just from one quick trip out! Ugh!

I'ts still snowing, too!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Todd always makes me smile...*

I just love how much you love him!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Todd looks so dashing in his winter coat. He's just so darned cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He looks so entertained. I can't wait till next week when Dasher gets to see snow for the first time too!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> We've got about 6-8 inches up here! Tucker is fascinated by it and wants to play--he leaps like a bunny in it. But, then I had to spend 20 minutes with a hair drier on him, just from one quick trip out! Ugh!
> 
> I'ts still snowing, too!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


WOW! :jaw: We only have maybe 2 inches here so far. It's still snowing and so I'm hoping that we get at least 4 or 5. Todd's a hopper too. He's so cute trying to find him way through the snow...if we had as much as you he'd probably dissapear into a drift.. :smow: ound:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I just love how much you love him!


I know, I'm smitten. 
I just looked into his eyes and melted :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love Todd's jacket... he looks adorable in it!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Todd is looking good in his sporty coat. Since it's 80 and disgustingly humid here (ho ho ho), I'm going to live vicariously through you.

Bteh and Pixie Puff


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What cute pictures! Wish my pups could play in the snow, but I'm in the same boat as Pixie's Mom. Hot and humid.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable Todd pics. Those of you living where your toes are toasty, I envy you as mine feel like they are going to fall off today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Todd is very handsome posing in his first snow.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a cutie! 

Strange weather here, it's almost 70 degrees out and a week and a half ago it was snowing?!?!?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Todd is precious. How can ya not love that sweet face??!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Todd is TOO CUTE!!!! I love his jacket!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Todd looks so studly in his winter coat!! He's so cute! Isn't it fun to watch them in the snow. This is the first year for us to allow the dogs to run now that the fence is up....they love it.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone,  we had a total blast today in the snow! 
There's about 4 inches now and it's still falling. They're calling for 1-8 inches tonight (that's a little vague huh..lol) 
I'll take some more pictures in the morning so that everyone can see how beautiful it is :biggrin1:
Here's a pic of this morning's *TINY* snowman. The snow wouldn't pack and so he's more of a snow blob..lol :smow:
Tomarrow I'll post the 5 footer...he's super cute!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I see traces of snow on his nose where he'd been plowing. So cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, that "snowman" cracks me up!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Eva, those are BEAUTIFUL pics. Todd is so handsome in his winter jacket!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Eva, your snowman is snazzy! Tomorrow's ought to be really impressive!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Oh, Eva, your snowman is snazzy! Tomorrow's ought to be really impressive!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


LOL...I'm not taking credit for the snazzy snowman...it was my 10 yr old daughter that deserves the credit for that one. ound:
The big snowman is BEAUTIFUL (in a traditional snowmanish way)...my Dad helped the kids build him and he went so far as to carve a pipe, carrot nose and two eyes out of wood to complete their masterpiece. 
He is really cute :biggrin1:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

todd is cute as a button in his coat. may i ask where you where you bought it and what size?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

judith said:


> todd is cute as a button in his coat. may i ask where you where you bought it and what size?


Thanks, I bought his coat at Ross (of all places) earlier this Fall. It's a size small...he's about 12 lbs now and it fits perfectly (with a little extra growing room) I think that I only paid $10-12 for it. 
It's my very favorite one that he has. It's silky on the outside but it has a fleece liner and so it keep him nice and warm.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It SNOWED!  I'm a happy lady this morning. I love the snow! 
I just came back from my morning walk with the pup and I took a few photo's along the way.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a cute snowman!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm lovin' it, too! Your photos are so pretty! I need to head out to get a picture of the house, although I don't live in a pretty, rural area like you seem to.

Have fun!!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

He looks so happy!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Todd is such a CUTIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*More pictures..*

I had to post more photo's...I just can't help myself. 
It's snowing again. 
We're supposed to get 6-15 inches (on top of the 7 that we already have)and maybe an ice storm on top of it. 
Wish us luck! 
A couple of these are blurry but he was too cute running through the snow.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, he's having so much fun--your son, too, it looks like!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the photos! The last one with your son is great.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Eva, great pictures! I enjoyed seeing Todd and your son having fun.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here are a few more...it's getting deep out there! 
Sorry to post so many, snow like this only happens once in a great while around here so I'm overdoing it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, keep the photos coming. I love seeing them, as little snow as we normally get, too! I keep my curtains wide open to see all the beautiful stuff! 

Watching the news...they sure are predicting bad weather tonight. Did you hear they've called in utility crews from as far as Montana to have on hand? Do you have a fireplace and lots of batteries for your flashlights?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful Pictures! Beautiful Todd. So, you guys in WA don't get much snow? why did I think you did?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

In the mountains and to the east they get a lot of snow. But, the populated areas to the west of the mountains, not very much at all. 

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, keep the photos coming. I love seeing them, as little snow as we normally get, too! I keep my curtains wide open to see all the beautiful stuff!
> 
> Watching the news...they sure are predicting bad weather tonight. Did you hear they've called in utility crews from as far as Montana to have on hand? Do you have a fireplace and lots of batteries for your flashlights?
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


I've gotten all of our power outage supplies ready. 
I hadn't heard about the extra utility crews...it's a great idea though.
Maybe we'll have power back in time for Christmas! 
Luckily we have a 5th wheel trailer that has propane heat so we'll stay warm if the power does go out. DH also set up the generator to run the pellet stove in case we decide to stay in the house. 
It'll be a bit crowded with 4 adults (my parents are joining us if the power goes out) 2 kids, 2 cats, a dog and 4 rats..lol 
We'll be cozy 
Stay safe and warm.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Todd almost makes me miss the snow*

I love the photos of him with his ears up and flying in the wind. Your son sure looks like Todd is his best buddy...thank you for brightening up my day.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Eva-Can we come over?:laugh:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Eva-Can we come over?:laugh:


Of Course....Any time!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

It's still getting light out and o the picture's are a little grainy but here is the result of last nights snow. 
We got about 6 inches of new snow and then freezing rain on top of it. There is an ice layer about 1/8th of an inch thick covering eveything. 
The ice pops when you step on the snow..it really spooks Todd and so he stayed in the house while I took these..lol silly dog.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Love the pictures!! The one of Todd flying through the snow is cute!

We got about 5" around my neighborhood and we missed the wind. (thank goodness) I'm so grateful I don't have to go out in it if I don't want to... I much prefer cuddling by the fire and watching it out my window. :smow:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I have to share this....
My husband is totally crazy in my opinion...he says he's perfectly sane but I don't believe it. 
He left the house at 6 am this morning to drive two hours on the icy roads to a friends house and then they are taking a ferry to Seattle and walking up the hill to Quest Field to watch the Seahawks play the Jets...crazy!!! 
He's made it to his buddies house but I'm picturing him sliding down the hill on the walk up to the stadium..lol


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I wonder if the game won't be cancelled, anyway?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> I wonder if the game won't be cancelled, anyway?


I tried to tell him that but he said that they don't cancel football fot the weather.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd say you are married to a Sports Nut. Officially. Ha!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Eva, nope no cancelling football for anything, we are playing in snow today as well. Poor Arizona boys LOL

I love all the pictures, poor Todd, my boys do not like the ice on top of the snow either, they walk out and just stand there untill I can clear some of it away. I hate winter but end up spend more time outside because of these crazy boys.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Too funny!! My girlfriend called me about an hour ago and said that her fiance had scored fabulous tickets for the game and was wondering if I wanted to....

I said NO before she could even finish...ound:

She's not going either...heehee. Your DH is a wonderful (and crazy!) fan.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

DH called about an hour ago on the ferry ride across. I wished him luck on his walk to Quest ...I'm secretly hoping that he slips and falls on his a** just so that I can say "I told you so" ound:
I haven't left the house since the first snowflakes fell several days ago.
I'd much rather look at the white stuff than drive around in it.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I shoveled a path around the house and finally convined Todd that it was safe to venture outside. He decided to head for the deep snow after a few minutes of running the track 
It started snowing again about an hour ago and so far we have about 1/2 inch of new powder on top of the ice.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Eva, your pictures are awesome! The snowmen are impressive! And Todd is such a cutie as is your son. I hope you are staying safe and warm with all that snow and ice. Oh, and my husband would have gone to the game too. Silly boys.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*guys just want to have fun...*

Isn't it amazing how far they will go to get together with the boys and have a few! LOL

My husband gets up at the crack of dawn to go surfing when it is very cold...he comes home blue...and I think they are out while it is still dark...but he says he is addicted to it!

My daughter saw the hanging ice and asked if it was real! She has lead a sheltered life so far...her big wish is that she can see snow falling. We did have a hail storm last year that was close...

What is it like with the rain on top of the snow...it must be solid ice! We sell something at REI you can put on your shoes that acts like snow tires...do you have some? The only way to walk on that stuff...

Does he go potty outside willingly in the snow? Does he lick his paws when he comes inside?

He does look like he is enjoying himself...he is adorable.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Isn't it amazing how far they will go to get together with the boys and have a few! LOL
> 
> My husband gets up at the crack of dawn to go surfing when it is very cold...he comes home blue...and I think they are out while it is still dark...but he says he is addicted to it!
> 
> ...


Yep, my DH is a definately a fan of the game. We've been together almost 10 yrs and until 5 years ago I never saw him watch football or talk about it but in the past few years he can't seem to get enough of it. :brick:
Oh well, I have my pets and he has his football 
The ice is real...my DD wanted me to post a picture of HER (not her little brother) on here and so I'm posting one with the giant icecicle that she found. 
The rain just left a thin crust of ice on top of the snow. It's not slick and it's not thick enough to support weight (not even Todd's 12 lbs) and so it cracks and pops and you fall through it into the powder. 
It's really strange. We get snow here once in a while but usually it's wet and slushy and then it melts and is a big slippery mess. This year has been a great change. The snow is really soft,fluffy and dry 
Todd lOVES the snow. I built a path around the house and out into the yard and so he follows that and bounds into the deep stuff once in a while. 
This morning he was scared of the ice snapping under his feet and he pottied outside but he did poop in the house a little while later. 
He's been potty trained for awhile now and so I'm sure that it was because he didn't want to go out into the crunchy stuff. 
It's still snowing and we have about a foot of snow now.
I'm loving it but I am a little concerned about finishing my Christmas shopping. 
More pictures..


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, so pretty!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*That looks dangerous!*

Wow your adorable daughter looks like she has a big weapon in her hands! Can you imagine that dropping down on someone's head!

We will send sunny California thoughts to you today...but I must admit having a yard sure looks inviting. We live on a lot that is 25 feet wide by 100 feet deep, probably smaller than your driveway!

The photos are so beautiful...and I hear Maryam wants to trek across the country to meet all the forum members. What a great place to start...

You could make a whole havanese calendar with these gorgeous photos.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> We live on a lot that is 25 feet wide by 100 feet deep, probably smaller than your driveway!


We have almost 8 acres and our driveway is 1/4 mile long..lol
Our only close neighbors are my parents, they live about halfway down our driveway.
It's awesome here but you have to drive at least 10-15 minutes to reach civilization. Sometimes I miss being able to walk to the store.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*wanna do one of those vacation trades?*

Hey we are walking distance to the beach...Hermosa Beach. I'd love to have eight acres...

What city is the closest to you? I thought it only rained in Washington! I work for REI and we sure sell a lot of raincoats! My daughter is an outdoor girl and is always wanting to dig but we haven't much land to do that. She dreams of having a farm.

How long have you been out there with all that land? Must be amazing...and quiet too!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Hey we are walking distance to the beach...Hermosa Beach. I'd love to have eight acres...
> 
> What city is the closest to you? I thought it only rained in Washington! I work for REI and we sure sell a lot of raincoats! My daughter is an outdoor girl and is always wanting to dig but we haven't much land to do that. She dreams of having a farm.
> 
> How long have you been out there with all that land? Must be amazing...and quiet too!


A trade sounds awesome about now..lol It's cold outside! 
We're about 40 minutes South of olympia...about 2 hrs away from Portland, Oregon and Seattle, Wa. both
It rains A LOT in our area but the Summers are usually nice and warm.
I actually spent all of my teen years in this house. My DH and I moved into it when my parents bought the neighboring property.
We're buying it from them and have plans to do a complete remodel/addition in a few years.
The house isn't very impressive. It was built in the 1930's and has short ceilings (7 ft) crooked walls (not a straight corner in the house) and has sawdust and newspaper stuffed into the walls for insulation...it needs work....BUT the property is BEAUTIFUL and secuded and the house is fixable and livable. It's cute and cozy.

They just issued a Winter Storm Warning for S.W.Wa. 3-7 inches tonight and 4-8 inches tomarrow.
It's a good thing that I shoveled a path around the house or we wouldn't be able to get out of the front door!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva,
Keep the pictures coming! It is so much fun to see all our Havs in the snow, and yours has the least amount of repair work to do each time, so I live a little vicariously through Todd's romps. 

Your place sound wonderful. I love the country. Someday I plan on moving back to Idaho and the farm country of "back home."


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love all the photos!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva,
> Keep the pictures coming! It is so much fun to see all our Havs in the snow, and yours has the least amount of repair work to do each time, so I live a little vicariously through Todd's romps.
> 
> Your place sound wonderful. I love the country. Someday I plan on moving back to Idaho and the farm country of "back home."


I love sharing them. All of this snow has made me a little crazy...maybe it's because I haven't left the house all week..lol
I grew up in Mukilteo, just across the water from Whidbey...I miss the sound. I'd love to live on the island.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Our lights are flickering...if you don't hear from me for a few days you'll know why. Ugh! 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas Eva! Keep warm out there.
:hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, good luck! Hope your husband makes it safely home! But, I guess he could stay with your friends overnight if need be.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like Todd is really starting to enjoy the snow, the best part of snow is how hard they crash at night after playing in it all day.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The power stayed on last night but we have an additional 5 inches of snow today. 
I cleared all of the snow off of my car yesterday morning and you can't tell that I did it. 
The roads are a mess but DH made it home safe last night.
He had a great time at the game. The Hawks won 13-3!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Look at him all stylin' in his jacket!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Pics from today


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The picture of your daughter and Todd on leash looks like he's swimming! The tree photo is so pretty. It looks like sometimes you can let Todd off leash, and others not?

I want to fasten your daughter's coat up...once a mom, always a mom...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She must be freezing!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> The picture of your daughter and Todd on leash looks like he's swimming! The tree photo is so pretty. It looks like sometimes you can let Todd off leash, and others not?
> 
> I want to fasten your daughter's coat up...once a mom, always a mom...


Our yard isn't fenced and so Todd goes off leash only if there's chicken in my pocket and he's well aware of that fact. 
I say "Chicken" and he's instantly at my feet..lol
Yep, Kenna is probably freezing but she'll never admit it. I have to threaten her as it is to get her to wear a coat. She thinks that she is fine in a t-shirt. 
My snow girl...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, your trees grow pretty snow girls!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*It's still snowing!*

I don't know what the weather is like around the rest of western Wa. but the snow has been coming down by the bucketful all day here. 
I don't know how well you can see it in the pictures but the snowflakes are HUGE!!
We've gotten at least 5 inches so far today. It's looking like it's going to be a White Christmas!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva,
That's beautiful, and I'm jealous. We've not had any snow since a tiny smattering of it yesterday. It is fluctuating here between 32-36 degrees. However, we were told to expect freezing rain mixed with snow tomorrow.

Enjoy your Christmas.

Keep posting pictures.


----------

